# Haymaker dropdead in bmore



## coolguyeagle76' (Jan 20, 2011)

anyone going to the drop dead show in baltimore this weekend, ill be rolling there from fla. drop dead is the shit, and i know haymaker lights venues on fire literally. should be fun?? of course!


----------



## cricketonthemove (Jan 20, 2011)

Haymaker are fucking awesome! Havn't seen them in a while as they're banned from most venues in Ontario.haha. If you get the chance listen to Cursed, they've broken up but theyre another sick band from the southern ontario area. Have fun!


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha We used to cause so much shit at the corktown. Especially when i had a band together, we would fill the place with punks and skins and the bathroom stalls would get wrecked everytime, chairs broken and thrown into the pit, nazis would come down for ARA shows and it would be a total battle royale haha. That place used to be so fuckin awesome until it switched ownership. Back then I seen just about every single injury a body could have at that place, even a collapsed lung haha

ooo underage drinking

That looks like it would have been an amazing show, were you at that one cricket?


----------



## cricketonthemove (Jan 21, 2011)

steelcitybrew said:


> That looks like it would have been an amazing show, were you at that one cricket?


 
nah dude, wasn't at that show, got a couple buddies in that video though.ha. Had a similar thing happen when I saw them at the Dungeon in Oshawa...but you know the Dungeon, it didn't look all that different after the chaos. haha. To be honest I didn't even know they were still playing shows.


----------



## exstinksean (Jan 23, 2011)

i seen Haymaker years ago in kitchener at some anarchist space...
they fucking destroyed the place,and the kids who ran it were freakin,so the haymaker guys were handing them loot after every song
good times indeed!


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jan 24, 2011)

just got back to fla. the dudes were a bit older and the venue is still standing(barely), but all my friends left bleeding and "shit was duely thrashed." integrity headlined and all the merch kids had a nice breather after haymaker and dropdead. great show.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jan 24, 2011)

exstinksean said:


> i seen Haymaker years ago in kitchener at some anarchist space...
> they fucking destroyed the place,and the kids who ran it were freakin,so the haymaker guys were handing them loot after every song
> good times indeed!


 
You still livin in southern ontario?


----------



## exstinksean (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah, im in windsor


----------

